
A Way off the Ranch (2011) - octosphere
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/way-ranch
======
mbauman
The article describes the why (Facebook etc.) and what (FreedomBox[1]) but I
don't think it's immediately clear how "cheap, small, low-power plug servers"
circumvent tracking unless you already knew about FreedomBox.

From the FAQ[2]: "FreedomBox allows you to provide services to your family and
friends (files and bookmarks hosting, remote storage, chat, wiki/blog), to
protect your private life against advertising companies while surfing on the
net, and to stay anonymous on the network."

[1]: [https://freedombox.org/](https://freedombox.org/)

[2]:
[https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/QuestionsAndAnswers#What_...](https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/QuestionsAndAnswers#What_does_it_do_.3F)

